# HELP! Mourning Dove - Blood in Mouth



## Illuminati (May 17, 2008)

Um, so we found a mourning dove near the parking lot. A smaller dead/ripped-up bird was next to it (attacked by a cat?) and when I approached the dove, it tried to run away from me. I thought that it had a broken wing or something, or maybe the cat attacked it after killing the smaller bird.

So I brought it home and gave it a bath and antibiotics. Suddenly it started coughing up blood. Now it's in a bird cage outside. I provided it with parakeet seed and water...and now it's just pooped a weird, sticky-looking yellow liquid.

What should I do?! I want to take it to a vet, but my dad says that we should leave it alone for now.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Oo, that doesn't sound good at all. Can you take and post a picture of the bird and the poop? Where (basically) are you, in case we've got a member in your area or can find a qualified rehabber or wildlife rescue organization?

Pidgey


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm wondering if the bird is a young one. Was the dead bird a morning dove also? Please bring the bird inside and could you tell us where you are located in the event we have a member near by or can direct you to a wild life rehab center? 
would be great if you could post a picture.


----------



## Illuminati (May 17, 2008)

We're in the San Jose in California area. The smaller bird that was next to it wasn't a mourning dove, I don't think.

I can't take a picture right now because my camera died.


----------



## Illuminati (May 17, 2008)

Oh, and now my dad has fed the bird an antibiotic solution with honey/syrup or something. 

It's been breathing heavily ever since we encountered it. Its whole body is rising up and down, and it's staying still in the cage. It seems to be looking down at the bottom of the cage and isn't standing properly.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Any chance you could get it to this wildlife care center?

http://www.wildcarebayarea.org/site/PageServer

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Use a watch and figure out how many breaths the bird is taking per minute. It might be that he's hemorrhaging internally and losing blood, which would fit with him spitting some up. Any idea how much? Just a drop or two, or a lot more?

Pidgey


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Isn't it really hot there today?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Oh, and can you post the particular information on that medicine your dad gave to the bird?

Pidgey


----------



## Illuminati (May 17, 2008)

He's breathing a little more than 3 times a second.

I might be able to get him over to that wildlife center.

I'll ask my dad what he gave the bird.


----------



## Illuminati (May 17, 2008)

He coughed up a little blood. Like, a few drops.

He isn't drinking water or eating.

And his eyes are only twitching. He's not blinking much.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, that respiration rate's way to the high side. It's possible that he's agitated because he's at your place and surrounded by humans but the other possibility's also possible, maybe even likely. You'd probably want to put him in some really dim light where he can't see or hear you for the most part and that might help. If he continues to breathe fast under those circumstances (with time to relax a little), then you can almost bet that he's lost some blood. That can be fatal but only time will tell.

Pidgey


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm afraid it doesn't sound good and yes, it's very hot here today--we're experiencing a heat wave. 

The Wildlife Center of Silicon Valley (408-929-9453; 3027 Penitencia Creek Rd., San Jose) is closer than Wildcare, but I think Wildcare has a better reputation for trying to save injured birds rather than euthanizing them. 

-Cathy


----------



## Illuminati (May 17, 2008)

Hey! Update - the dove's poop is looking more normal and it seems calmer. The respiration rate is going down. So for now, I think it's okay. I don't know if it has a broken wing as well, but its right wing is slightly lower than the other one...


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, that's sounding a lot better than yesterday at least. Is it the wingtip that's hanging lower, the shoulder end or the entire wing that's hanging down?

Pidgey


----------



## pigeon273 (Jul 16, 2012)

*Outcome?*

Your story is similar to my situation. Just wanted to ask about the outcome. Did the pigeon survive? Mine died today after a full week in which we saw some apparent progress on his condition... Hope your pigeon was saved. If so, i was interested in the treatment that you used. Thank you.


----------

